# Trip to Egypy info



## persiansands (May 8, 2009)

I will be in Egypt in late March. I want to stay in a hostel in Cairo. Can anyone recommend a reputable one. And we also want to take a trip to Luxor and Aswan. Can anyone recommend a tour?

Any help anyone can offer on any information we should know traveling while in Egypt will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Laurie


----------

